# Anyone got these?



## Guest (Feb 18, 2003)

I am trying to track them down. So if you have em, where did you get them and how much were they. 

Its the AC control panel. 

Anyone? 


Thanks


----------



## CHI-B14SENTRA (May 1, 2002)

*I forget the price............bt*

I got them like 1 1/2 year ago, I think I was one of the first to get them. I got them from NIS-KNACKS.COM, Richard the owner of NIS-KNACKS CLOSED all business cuz he found a decent JOB!!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2003)

cheers man.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

*Re: I forget the price............bt*



CHI-B14SENTRA said:


> *I got them like 1 1/2 year ago, I think I was one of the first to get them. I got them from NIS-KNACKS.COM, Richard the owner of NIS-KNACKS CLOSED all business cuz he found a decent JOB!!! *


Yeah,
But why he didn't sell his inventory to some warehouse or big company to keep the parts in the market is beyond me...

Seth


----------



## 99.se.ltd (Jun 21, 2002)

i have the frostbite blue ones...and they work like one night out of every 3 or 4. it's very annoying. it has to be something dealing with the sealed power inverter. i keep them in because they tie my gauge lighting and headunit together....when they decide to work. they look DAMN good when working.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Oh yeah,
I have them too. Look at the sig. BTW, if yours are working sketchy check all your wiring. Make sure the grounds are good, otherwise they'll flicker or go out.

Seth


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

*Re: I forget the price............bt*



CHI-B14SENTRA said:


> *I got them like 1 1/2 year ago, I think I was one of the first to get them. I got them from NIS-KNACKS.COM, Richard the owner of NIS-KNACKS CLOSED all business cuz he found a decent JOB!!! *


can you blame the guy.... Infiniti the gold of nissans.. Travis


----------



## CHI-B14SENTRA (May 1, 2002)

NO NOT AT ALLLLLLLLLLLLLL


----------



## martin_g34 (Apr 30, 2002)

I have heard of many people having that exact same problem. The ones on my lady's B14 also turn on when they feel like it. I think I'm going to try to connect them to another power source that is not connected to the dimmer switch.


----------



## Ajaxn26 (Feb 14, 2003)

I would like a pair too!!! there is a guy that I know here In San Antonio that Is tracking them down for me!


----------



## nastynissan (Jan 26, 2003)

Hey if yours dont work right and IF you wanted rid of them I know someone who's interested.. ME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SENTRAdriver_06 (Mar 3, 2003)

those look hella swweet! even better if red!! im interested as well


----------



## johnp69 (Feb 22, 2003)

yeh if you find some red ones let me know, those would be cherry!


----------



## SENTRAdriver_06 (Mar 3, 2003)

im looking for em....


----------



## OzPunk (Jan 8, 2003)

Yeah, shoulda got mine when I had the chance! Damn. Oh well, atleast I got the chrome grille...


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

yeah.. im glad i am sticking with most stock parts. not by total choice because of fac. warrenty.. but.. stock is safe.. stock (almost always) wont fail ya.. im just gonna go straight for the sr20ve and turboing that fucker.. piece out everyone.. yo yo.. i had to get that out for the day lol.. Travis


----------



## Ajaxn26 (Feb 14, 2003)

I want a pair sooooooo bad!!!!


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

you made me come back to this site for that.. Travis


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2003)

I have the hvac plate and want to sell it...
I am selling all the aftermarket parts off my 99 sentra.
Email me if interested [email protected]


Pulsar Rik said:


> *I am trying to track them down. So if you have em, where did you get them and how much were they.
> 
> Its the AC control panel.
> 
> ...


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Try this site: http://www.importintelligence.com/index.html .They have em on their website.


----------



## theimportscene (Jan 29, 2003)

i was looking at those when i had my kenwood 619, the radio that changes to 67 different colors..... had the indiglo blue gauges, blue radio.... wouda looked tyte, but then the cd player messed up....


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2003)

so, nis knoack is no more at all??? b/c i wanted his stealth corners!!!


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

uuuuhhhg.. how do we unsubscribe from a forum? Travis


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

1999GXE1.6 said:


> *uuuuhhhg.. how do we unsubscribe from a forum? Travis *


Go to "user cp" at the top of the screen. Then click "unsubscribe" from under the name of the forum.


----------

